# What the heck?!



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok so a really weird thing just happened...
I gave my girls each a treat as I always do. Same kind and everything that they have always gotten..
As soon as I handed them their treats, they took off running to eat them like always. I put the bag away and came back in the room where they were. Both of them had eaten their treats but I herd Lexi whining, which she never does. I picked her up and she yelped super loud so I put her back down. She just sat there, not moving and had her arm up in the air..she continued yelping and whining wile she sat. I was thinking WHAT THE HECK?! because she was fine like 10 seconds ago wen I gae hem the treats. I touched her again, trying to pick her up and she yelped loudly so I just left her sitting. She wouldnt move at all..she was frozen pretty much..just whining and not moving. I figured it was something wrong with her arm since she was holding her arm out in the air so I started feeling her arm to see if she had hurt it but nothing, no break, lumps, blood, nothing. I sat next to her while she whined, trying to figure out what the heck was wrong with her and what was hurting her...and all the sudden she puked the treat up on the carpet and then......she was fine! As soon as she puked, she jumped up in my lap wagging her tail and trying to lick me. She then jumped off me and took off running and playing.Im SUPER confused as to what the heck just happened????


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like she may have gobbled it down and it scratched her throat on the way down? Sometimes they act like that if they get a biscuit/food/treat stuck in the roofs of their mouths. The puking was probably just a stress reaction.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe she swallowed the whole treat without chewing and it got stuck? Could imagine that to hurt? But am not sure, just guessing here.

Good to hear that she is ok now though.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah I'd go with the chocking as well...I cut my guys treats up very small...because they are so tiny and mine also like to just gobble without chewing at times...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It sounds as if she had the treat stuck in her throat, and was terrified about the situation; thus the 'freezing'. She finally got it up and then was fine. The paw was just something she did to let you know she was in trouble.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd have guessed that it accidentally got stuck. Wouldn't worry about it too much now xox


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Whatever happened I am glad she is ok!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

My Westie did something similar once. He swallowed a treat straight down without chewing it and got it stuck sideways. I had to stick 2 fingers down his throat to get it out and then he rewarded me by biting me, ungrateful dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

